# X-12-Achse und Anhänger - die Lösung



## Sentilo (5. April 2012)

Ein Tipp für alle, die einen Kinderanhänger an einem Rad mit Steckachse (X 12) nutzen wollen:

User Doofy (Christian) hier aus dem Forum hat sich eine Edelstahlachse drehen lassen, an der man die Kupplung sicher befestigen kann. Ich hab auch eine von ihm bekommen - saubere Arbeit und funktioniert tadellos 

So schaut das aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8556844&postcount=68

Das ist eine private Initiative von Doofy, aber auf Anfrage lässt sich vielleicht noch was machen ...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (16. September 2012)

Ich habe noch eine zu verkaufen. PN bitte.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (27. September 2012)

seid ihr euch sicher, dass Edelstahl für den Zweck das richtige ist? Hab mal gelernt, dass überall wo Scherkräfte auftreten oder auftreten können eher Stahl genommen werden sollte. Deshalb beispielsweise kein Edelstahl bei der Scheibenbremse.
Gruss

Ansonsten gute Idee


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. September 2012)

Das Original ist aus Aluminum!! Ø12mm mit einer 7mm Hohlbohrung!!
Meine aus 12mm Edelstahl ohne Bohrung, so viel dazu.

STefan


----------



## din_format (28. September 2012)

War ja nicht böse gemeint. Mir gehts da nur um die Sicherheit der Kinder.
Es gibt nur einen wesentlichen Unterschied  im Anwendungsfall. Dir wird sicher nie dein Laufrad aus dem Hinterbau fallen.
Als kritisch sehe ich es bei der Edelstahausführung die Anhängerkupplung drann festzuschrauben. Damit bringt man eben einen Lastfall
auf (anteilsmässig Scheerbelastungen) für die Edelstähle nicht gemacht sind. Alu würd ich hier auch nicht nehmen. Nur weil Edelstahl nicht 
rostet bedeutet das nicht, dass es automatisch für alles besser ist als Stahl. Allerdings musst du auch hier den richtigen nehmen.
LG Uwe


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. November 2012)

ES sind noch Achse da!!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. Januar 2013)

Ich habe noch eine zu verkaufen. PN bitte.

Stefan


----------



## Sentilo (24. Januar 2013)

Update:

Wir haben die Achse jetzt seit zehn Monaten im Einsatz. Sicherheitsbedenken hatten wir nie, auch nicht bei heftigen Abfahrten wie z.B. vom Spitzingsattel runter ins Johannestal, durch all die ausgewaschenen Querrinnen. Die Achse hat außen 20 mm Durchmesser, und dieses massive Endstück wird tief in den X12-Trichter geschraubt und stützt sich dort ab.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (25. Januar 2013)

Hi, das klingt doch gut. Danke für die Info. Stell doch mal ein Bild rein wenn du eins griffbereit hast.

Stefan


----------



## kleene76 (1. August 2013)

Moin SRX-Prinz,

ich habe gerade im Forum deinen Beitrag gelesen zu den X12-Achsen für den Chariot. Hast du noch eine 135 mm Achse zu verkaufen?

MfG Andrea


----------



## TigersClaw (1. August 2013)

[klugshicemodus] X-12 Achsen haben 142mm  [/klugshicemodus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (2. August 2013)

Ich hätte da jetzt auch keine Sicherheitsbedenken, die Anhänger sind doch typischerweise noch mit einem Band am Fahrrad gesichert..


----------



## trifi70 (2. August 2013)

Das Band benutzt nicht jeder (Erfahrungswert) und zudem sind die je nach Hersteller so labil, dass ich nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen würde, dass die im Falle dass sie wirklich gebraucht werden auch halten.


----------



## greeni (1. September 2013)

Hallo
ich bin neu hier und suche für mein Trigger/Chariot eine Steckachse 
142 X12. Würde gerne eine käuflich erwerben!

Schöne Grüße aus dem Sauerland


----------



## augustiner1329 (23. März 2014)

gibt es noch X12 Achsen für den Chariot? Hätte evtl. auch noch Bedarf.


----------



## otzbiker (23. März 2014)

Für Syntace X12 und Shimano E-Thru gibt es mittlerweile auch original Lösungen von Thule Chariot. Nur wenn du eine SRAM Maxle Achse hast, bist du noch auf selbst gebastelte Lösungen angewiesen.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. März 2014)

otzbiker schrieb:


> Für Syntace X12 gibt es mittlerweile auch original Lösungen von Thule Chariot.


 
Funktioniert die Achse auch mit einem Croozer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otzbiker (26. März 2014)

Ich kenne die Croozer Kupplung nicht, aber wenn das Loch zur Befestigung an der Achse einen Durchmesser von 10 mm hat, könnte es passen.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (27. März 2014)

Ja geht auch beim croozer


----------



## paradox (27. März 2014)

Es gibt jetzt eine fertige Lösung von Thule / Chariot, passend für Shimano E-Thru System und Syntace X-12 ...

https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...ReferrerID=7&gclid=CI61k67Ys70CFYWWtAodxCYApQ

https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...kachse-fuer-syntace-x-12-axle-adapter/a-2758/


----------



## otzbiker (28. März 2014)

Nee, echt jetzt? ;-)



otzbiker schrieb:


> Für Syntace X12 und Shimano E-Thru gibt es mittlerweile auch original Lösungen von Thule Chariot. Nur wenn du eine SRAM Maxle Achse hast, bist du noch auf selbst gebastelte Lösungen angewiesen.


----------



## otzbiker (13. April 2014)

*Meine Lösung für Rock Shox Rear Maxle 142x12 mm Achsen*
Ich fasse erst mal zusammen. Bei den hinteren 142x12 mm Steckachsen gibt es drei geläufige Standards (Standard, Einbaulänge, Gewinde):

Syntace X12, 164 mm, M12x1,0
Shimano E-Thru, 172 mm, M12x1,5
Rock Shox Maxle, 174 mm, M12x1,75
Für Besitzer der Achsen 1 und 2 gibt es, wie bereits erwähnt, passende Adapter von Thule Chariot.

Für meine Rock Shox Maxle habe ich folgenden Lösungsweg gewählt:
In einem englischsprachigen Forum habe ich den Tipp gelesen, die 142x12 Achse gegen eine 150x12 Achse zu tauschen (Link zum Forum).

Und so wird es gemacht:
Zuerst muss man das Loch in der Anhängerkupplung zur Befestigung an der Achse auf 12 mm aufbohren und die Ränder des Bohrlochs glatt feilen.
Dann braucht man eine passende 150x12 mm Steckachse. Ich habe die Sixpack Nailer2 150x12 genommen. Da die neue Achse 10,5 mm länger ist als die 142x12 mm Achse, muss man die Differenz zwischen 10,5 mm und der Dicke der Kupplung mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen. Die Sixpack Nailer2 hat den Vorteil, dass im Lieferumfang bereits eine Unterlegscheibe enthalten ist. Außerdem ist das Gewinde der Nailer2 länger als das Gewinde der Standardachse. Somit reicht eine Unterlegscheibe bereits aus, um die Thule Chariot Kupplung zu montieren. Allerdings ragt das Gewinde dann auf der Gegenseite über das Gewinde im Rahmen hinaus. Mit weiteren Unterlegscheiben kann man dies verhindern. Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich ein paar Bilder als Anhang beigefügt.

Hinweis: Vielleicht sind auch andere 150x12 mm Achsen für die o. g. Methode geeignet. Die Rock Shox Rear Maxle Lite ist aber nicht mit der Thule Chariot Kupplung kompatibel!

_Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass diese Methode für alle Bikes / Rahmenformen geeignet ist. Außerdem weiss ich nicht, ob diese Montageart auch für Kupplungen anderer Hersteller funktioniert. Wer seine Kupplung auf die von mir geschilderte Art an seinem Rad montiert, tut dies auf eigene Gefahr. Ich übernehme keine Haftung oder Garantie._


----------



## aspro (14. April 2014)

hallo otzbker.
dank für die info - die sache sind bestellt und ich hoffe, alles noch vor ostern zu bekommen.

frag: wie ist die kupplung gegen ein verdrehn gesichert? das ist der einzige punkt, bei dem ich noch ein wenig skeptisch bin (metal auf metal rutscht normalerweise). oder reicht es aus, die achse einfach wie üblich anständig anzuziehen?


----------



## otzbiker (14. April 2014)

Ich bin erst eine kleine Testrunde ohne Beladung gefahren. Deshalb habe ich noch keine Erfahrung, was das Verdrehen angeht. Die Kontaktflächen der Kupplung sind geriffelt. Ich hoffe, das reicht in Verbindung mit einem ordentlichen Drehmoment aus. Bei Problemen könnte man noch mit Montagepaste die Reibung erhöhen.


----------



## aspro (14. April 2014)

Berichte bitte über dein Erfahrungen. Viellicht hilft auch eine "Gummi"-Dichtung um die Reibung zu erhöhen...


----------



## Thomas.Heurig (15. April 2014)

*@otzbiker: Ich habe ebefalls das Rock Shox Maxle System, **ist dein Bike aus Carbon ?

Ich fahr ein Razorblade29 Carbon, bin mir aber nicht Sicher ob ich den Anhänger ran machen soll ...

Die Meinungen gehen da sehr weit auseinander ... Wie seht ihr dies ?

Grüße

Thomas *


----------



## Thomas.Heurig (15. April 2014)

1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aspro (15. April 2014)

Thomas.Heurig schrieb:


> *@otzbiker: Ich habe ebefalls das Rock Shox Maxle System, **ist dein Bike aus Carbon ? Ich fahr ein Razorblade29 Carbon, bin mir aber nicht Sicher ob ich den Anhänger ran machen soll ... Die Meinungen gehen da sehr weit auseinander ... Wie seht ihr dies ? Grüße Thomas *



Hallo Thomas,
ist alles aus Carbon oder "nur" der Hauptrahmen und nicht die Ketten- und Sattelstreben (wie bei mir)?


----------



## Thomas.Heurig (15. April 2014)

*Hi Aspro,

bei mir ist alles Carbon ! Inkl die Achsaufnahmen ... etc.*


----------



## aspro (16. April 2014)

dann würde ich ehrlich gesagt beim hersteller nachfragen, ob es ok ist wenn du einen hänger anhängst. bisher gab es, soweit ich es verfolgt habe, von keinem hersteller bedenken, wenn mit einem fully ein anhänger gezogen wird.
bei mir ist der hinterbau aus alu und seitens ktm gibt´s keine bedenken.


----------



## otzbiker (16. April 2014)

Ich fahre ein Trek Superfly 9 aus Aluminium.

Wenn du bei der Wahl des richtigen Fahrrades ganz sicher gehen willst, frag den Hersteller oder Händler nach einer Freigabe für Kinderanhänger. Ich habe mir das Superfly extra zum Ziehen des Anhängers gekauft. Davor hatte ich ein Canyon Race-Fully aus Aluminium. Als "Zugmaschiene" erschien mir ein Hardtail sicherer. Das zweite Problem ist dann das zulässige Systemgewicht, das eingehalten werden soll. Mit den Gewichten von Rad, Fahrer, Anhänger und Kind(ern) kommt man da schnell drüber.

Weil viele Fahrräder diese beiden Anforderungen nicht erfüllen, wollte ich mir ein Canyon Hardtail zum Ziehen des Anhängers holen, obwohl ich wusste, dass Canyon dies ausdrücklich nicht gestattet. Ich habe mich dann in Koblenz ausführlich mit einem Verkäufer unterhalten. Dieser riet mir davon ab, ein Canyon für diesen Zweck zu kaufen! Man wisse zwar, das einige Kunden trotz Verbot Anhänger mit ihren Fahrrädern verwenden. Dadurch verliert man aber nicht nur seine Garantie. Das viel schwerwiegendere Problem ist die Haftungsfrage, falls doch mal ein Unfall passiert und dabei der Fahrer und/oder die Kinder zu Schaden kommen. Die Versicherung könnte sich weigern, den Schaden zu übernehmen, weil der Fahrer trotz ausdrücklicher Hinweise im Handbuch das Rad in einer unerlaubten Weise verwendet hat. Hier muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er dieses Risiko eingeht.

Nachdem ich für viele Hersteller eine Absage erhielt, habe ich mir die Frage gestellt: Welche Fahrräder verwenden die Hersteller von Kinderanhängern (genauer Chariot) eigentlich in ihren Prospekten? Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man in den Prospekten Anhänger an Fahrrädern (insbesondere Rennräder und MTB) zeigt, die gar nicht für diesen Gebrauch zugelassen sind. Im Chariot Prospekt ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass (ich glaube bis auf ein Cube) nur amerikanische Hersteller abgebildet sind. Das könnte zwar auch daran liegen, dass Chariot ein nordamerikanischer Hersteller ist. Tatsächlich haben aber die amerikanischen Hersteller Vorteile für den Anhängerbetrieb.

1.) I.d.R. höhere Gewichtsfreigaben bis 136 kg Fahrergewicht (nicht nur Systemgewicht).
2.) Bei den Hersteller, über die ich mich informiert hatte, konnte ich weder in den Bedienungsanleitungen noch in den FAQ Verbote für einen Hängerbetrieb finden.
3.) Für das Trek habe ich auch die Aussage eines Händlers, dass es keine Probleme mit einem Anhänger gäbe.

Damit fühle ich mich auf der sicheren Seite, und denke, dass ich auch für den schlimmsten Fall meine Vorsorgepflichten erfüllt habe.


----------



## aspro (16. April 2014)

lt telefonischer auskunft direkt bei ktm ist es kein problem, mit meinem bike (ktm scarp elite) einen anhänger zu ziehen. die zusätzlichen kräfte, welche auf den hinterbau wirken, sollten kein problem sein. 
der herr hat lediglich kleine bedenken, ob die lösung mit der verlängerten steckachse einwandfrei funktioniert und es nur aufgrund dieser verlängerung nicht zu schäden an der achse kommen könnte.
grundsätzlich spricht aber, sofern eine sicher befestigung der anhängerkupplung und somit des hängers am fahrrad gewährleistet ist (und das hat otzbiker ja getestet ), nichts dagegen und im garantiefall (rahmenschaden) würde es sich ktm ansehen, ob der schaden durch den hängerbetrieb entstanden ist. das schließt der freundliche herr aber so gut wie aus.
in diesem sinne warte ich nur mehr auf die teile und werd das ganze installieren. und dann natürlich gaaaanz piano mit dem bike und dem kleinen auf forstwegen und so herumfahren


----------



## otzbiker (16. April 2014)

Wegen der längeren Achse mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Bei den Thule Chariot Achsen ist der Abstand zwischen Kupplung und Fahrradrahmen größer. Also wirken dort höhere Hebelkräfte auf die Achsen.


----------



## aspro (27. April 2014)

Sodala...1 Woche Urlaub samt Anhänger und dem Lösungsvorschlag von otzbiker: 
Hat alles bestens funktioniert.

Als Distanz habe ich zwei Sprengringe, die Beilagscheibe von der Achse und nach der Kupplung nochmals einen Sprengring verwendet. Hält ausreichend fest und es gab trotz steiler Bergauf- und Bergabpassagen keinerlei Verdrehen der Anhängerkupplung.

Somit ist für mich das Thema perfekt erledigt und ich freu mich schon auf viele weitere Touren mit meinem Junior! Danke nochmals an alle für´s Lösungfinden!!!


----------



## robsters (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch die Einzelteile dieser Lösung organisiert. Als Verdreh- und Lockerungsschutz nehme ich 2 Nord-Lock Sicherungsscheiben (NL12ss). Eine vor und eine nach der Achskupplung. Diese sind wohl eine der wenigen Sicherungsscheiben die nicht auf Reibung beruhen und für dynamische Belastungen ausgelegt sind. Thule legt ihrer Steckachse ebenfalls eine Nord-Lock Scheibe bei.

Montiert wird das ganze an einem TREK Superfly 9.7 (Carbon also). Sobald ich dazu komme, poste ich noch ein paar Bilder dazu. 

@otzbiker Danke nochmals für deinen Tipp zu diesem Thread (aus 29er TREK Superfly 9 von 2014)


----------



## robsters (14. Dezember 2014)

So, gerade zum Aufbohren und montieren gekommen. Wie versprochen, meine Montagefotos:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## germjack (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Sram X12 Maxle 135mm Steckachse, kann ich nicht einfach die nächste Größe nehmen eine 142mm Steckachse?
@otzbiker wie meintest du diesen Satz?
Hinweis: Vielleicht sind auch andere 150x12 mm Achsen für die o. g. Methode geeignet. Die Rock Shox Rear Maxle Lite ist aber nicht mit der Thule Chariot Kupplung kompatibel!
bezogen auf die Länge oder generell nicht eventuell wegen den Schnellspanner?

vielen Dank

Grüße


----------



## otzbiker (26. Februar 2015)

Eine 142 mm Achse geht nicht, weil diese effektiv genauso lang ist, wie eine 135 mm Achse. Die Länge bezieht sich nämlich auf die Einbaubreite und nicht auf die Gesamtlänge. Die 142er Naben sind beim Einbau einfacher zu handhaben, weil diese links und rechts ein paar "Führungs-Nippel" haben, die in die entsprechenden Aussparungen an den Ausfallenden passen und damit die Einbaubreite vergrößern. Die Breite des Hinterbaus ist aber bei beiden Systemen gleich. Beim 150er System ist der Hinterbau breiter und deshalb auch die Achsen länger.

Die Sram Rear Maxle Lite passt nicht zur original Thule/Chariot Kupplung, weil der Ring unter dem Schnellspanner zu breit ist. Er stößt gegen die Aufnahme für den Kugelkopf der Thule/Chariot Kupplung. Deshalb lässt sich die Achse nicht vollständig durch das Loch der Kupplung schieben. Für andere Kupplungen könnte die Achse aber vielleicht passen?


----------



## germjack (26. Februar 2015)

...super und Danke, 

das mit der Länge war mir nicht so klar. 
O.k. dann kaufe ich auch die X12 150-er


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## otzbiker (26. Februar 2015)

Welche Hersteller hast du dir angesehen? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wohl hauptsächlich die deutschen Hersteller Probleme machen. Insbesondere Versender erlauben gar nichts. Die Global Player aus Asien (z.B. Giant) oder Amerika (z.B. Trek) sind da wesentlich freigiebiger. KTM macht wohl auch keine Probleme. Diese Bikes haben in der Regel auch wesentlich höhere Gewichtsfreigaben bis 140 kg.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (26. Februar 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## otzbiker (26. Februar 2015)

Okay, das von KTM ist wohl neu. Ich meine, dass hier im Forum mal jemand gepostet hat, dass er bei KTM angefragt habe und von dort eine Zusage bekommen habe.

Gefunden: X-12-Achse und Anhänger - die Lösung #32


----------



## johnny_knoe (11. März 2015)

Mal mein Erfahrungsbericht bezüglich Steckachsen und Kinderanhänger:

Fahrrad: YT Wicked mit 12x135 mm RockShox Maxle Steckachse
Anhänger: Burley Honey Bee
Kupplung: (zusätzlich zur mitgelieferten Variante für Schnellspanner) eine original Burley mit größerer Bohrung extra für Steckachsen

Erster Versuch:
Nicht genau hingeschaut und die hier empfohlene Sixpack Nailer 12x150 bestellt. Viel zu lang, aber mit genug Unterlegscheiben oder einer passenden Hülse hätte es funktioniert.

Zweiter Versuch:
RockShox Maxle 12x142 mm bestellt. Wieder nicht genau hingeschaut (Wagen samt Kupplung stand im Winterquartier). Der zu große Kopf mit Spannhebel passt nicht zur Kupplung. Selbst mit Unterlegscheiben würde man nicht weiterkommen, da dann die Achse zu kurz wäre.

Dritter Versuch (Lösung!):
12x142 mm Achse mit kleinem Kopf und Imbusbedienung bestellt. Dummerweise bin ich da nur bei Shift Up, Extralite und Carbon Ti fündig geworden und das sind gewichtsoptimierte Teile aus irgendwelchen Alu-Speziallegierungen zu horrenden Preisen (70€+). Aber was will man machen, zumindest konnte ich so endlich die Kupplung montieren. Zwei oder drei Unterlegscheiben waren dennoch nötig und da kommen wir schon zum nächsten Stolperstein.

Wichtig:
An der Burley-Kupplung befindet sich eine Vertiefung, in die die (ersten ein oder zwei) Unterlegscheiben passen müssen. Im Handel bekommt man problemlos Unterlegscheiben für M12 Gewinde mit einem Außendurchmesser von 24mm. Aber für die Kupplung dürfen sie nur 22mm Außendurchmesser haben und solche Scheiben habe ich auf die Schnelle nirgendwo auftreiben können. Daher muss man zu M10 Unterlegscheiben greifen (Außendurchmesser 20mm) und das Loch in der Mitte aufbohren.

Ich stelle die Tage noch ein paar Fotos ein, dann wird das ganze Drama deutlicher. Man man man, prinzipiell eine so kleine Sache, aber der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail


----------



## AngeloT (12. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin recht neu in dem Gebiet Kinderanhänger da der Kleine grad erst 6 Monate frisch ist... jetzt im Frühling wollten wir natürlich sofort wieder mit Biken anfangen - und den Nachwuchs im Chariot mitschleppen. 
Der Plan ist im Normalfall: ich zieh hoch, oben wird gewechselt und die Gattin fährt über Forstwege/Asphalt runter da sie eh nicht so trailaffin ist und ich darf mich ins Gelände werfen. 
Jetzt sehe ich hier mit Schrecken, dass wohl nicht empfohlen wird, Anhänger an Fully's zu hängen (habe ein Canyon AL+ von 2013). Bisher wusste ich, dass ich eine Sonderlösung wegen der Steckachse brauche, aber dass da von den Herstellern abgeraten wird war mir nicht klar.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen: warum ist das denn so?

Viele (ratlose) Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## loko. (12. März 2015)

ziehe schon länger mit zwei verschiedenen fullys nen chariot und bis jetzt alles bestens.
Ist halt auch ne absicherung vom Hersteller falls doch mal was ist.


----------



## otzbiker (12. März 2015)

@AngeloT : Canyon verbietet in den Bedienungsanleitungen die Verwendung von Kinderanhängern ausdrücklich für alle Räder. Warum? Musst du bei Canyon nachfragen!
Ich vermute, dass man die Rahmen (aus Kostengründen?) nicht auf diese Belastungen testet. Auch die Bremsen und Laufräder sind bei dem Mehrgewicht durch den Anhänger sicherlich ein Unsicherheitsfaktor. Sollte es durch die Verwendung von (Kinder-) Anhängern zu Sach- (Rahmen, etc.) oder - viel schlimmer - Personenschäden (Fahrer, Kinder) kommen, kann man den Hersteller nicht in Verantwortung nehmen. Problem für den Fahrer: Verstößt man vorsätzlich gegen das Verbot, riskiert man im Falle eines Unfalls seinen Versicherungsschutz, selbst wenn man den Unfall nicht verschuldet hat. Das kann bei Personenschäden an Kindern verdammt teuer werden.

Ich habe deshalb mein Canyon damals verkauft und mir ein Trek angeschafft.


----------



## AngeloT (12. März 2015)

ok - danke für die Rückmeldung ... hat mich jetzt echt ein bisschen überrascht...


----------



## mig23 (23. April 2015)

@AngeloT:

das sagt Canyon dazu:
_Unsere Räder sind nicht für den Betrieb mit Kinder- oder Transportanhängern zugelassen. Im Betrieb können Kräfte auftreten, für die der Rahmen nicht ausgelegt ist ( Klemmung der Kupplung an Rohren mit dünner Wandstärke, Lagerbelastung bei Fullys )._

Ist denke ich nachzuvollziehen - Ich überlege mir noch, wie ich es mache - Vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren mit den von Thule/Chariot angebotenen Steckachsen-Varianten. Nur ist mir nicht klar welche Steckachse am Nerve AL 7.0 aus 2015 verbaut ist bzw. kompatibel ist mit denen von Thule.

Wäre eh nur im Urlaub oder selten am Wochenende wenn ich mal nen Kinderanhänger ziehe, und dann auch nicht im ruppigen Gelände.


----------



## AngeloT (23. April 2015)

@mig23:
danke für die Rückmeldung von Canyon hier. 
Ich war in einem Laden für Kinderanhänger und hab den Thule Steckachsenadapter besorgt. Der Verkäufer hat mir jetzt nicht "offiziell" die Freigabe gegeben, hat aber gemeint, dass er noch nie von Problemen gehört hat. 
Wir werden das ganze mal am Lago testen - schön auf Asphalt oder leichtem Schotter hoch und mal schauen wie weit die Beine mit 20 kg hinten dran reichen. Mit dem Ding fahr ich eh keine Trails - und wenn mein AM mit Anhänger schon auf Asphalt mechanisch aufgeben sollte, weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich damit nochmal in einen S3-Trail wagen sollte  

Runter fährt die Gattin dann mit Anhänger auf dem gleichen Weg und ich darf nen Trail fahren... das wird schon...

Schau einfach auf die Steckachse - oder nimm sie mit zu einem Fachhändler und vergleiche - Thule bietet ja nur zwei Varianten an glaub ich: für die X12 und für die Shimano


Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## OnTheFly (23. April 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe lange nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht einen Chariot Anhänger  an einem Trek Fully mit dem ABP Hinterbau und 12mm Steckachse/142mm Nabenbreite zu befestigen. 

Die Steckachsen am Trek sind etwas länger als die Standardachsen fûr 142mm. Deshalb ist eine 150mm Steckachse einfach zu kurz. 
Letztendlich bin ich hier fündig geworden und sofort bestellt:  
http://www.robertaxleproject.com/

Er baut sämtliche Sonderversionen der Achsen, auch für breite Fatbikes-Hinterbauten oder den letzten Boost148 Standard.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist außerordentlich gut, nichts muss gebohrt werden und alles sitzt bombenfest. Kann ich bedenkenlos und uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.

Die Lieferung hat ca. 2 Wochen gedauert.

Gruß,
OTF


----------



## mig23 (24. April 2015)

Habe ich auch schon entdeckt und wäre eine Notlösung inkl. Versand aus Übersee wird Robert Axle ja recht teuer.

Mein Canyon Nerve AL 7.0 hat eine *Canyon Through Axle* -Steckachse - die Shimano passt schonmal nicht (die hatte der lokale Bike-Dealer da) Den Syntace X12-Adapter hatte er nicht da. Canyon schreibt irgendwo, dass die untereinander nicht kompatibel sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (21. August 2015)

johnny_knoe schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich stelle die Tage noch ein paar Fotos ein, dann wird das ganze Drama deutlicher. Man man man, prinzipiell eine so kleine Sache, aber der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail



Hi, ähnliche Situation hier. Kommen die Bilder noch?


----------



## webhood (25. August 2015)

Btw. ich habe noch eine übrige, falls jemand noch Bedarf haben sollte einfach kurz bei mir melden.

so long | web


----------



## the lars (30. August 2015)

Ich benötige auch bald eine Lösung - Haibike mit normaler(?) X-12 Achse. Da kann ich die Achse von Thule nehmen, oder?


----------



## bankettfritz (31. August 2015)

habe ein Haibike xduro rc und da passt es mit der Thule Achse, seid 1500km keine Probleme


----------



## the lars (4. September 2015)

Danke! Und extrem geiler Avatar 

edit: Mist, X-12 war doch die falsche Achse...brauch den Shimanotyp


----------



## Peppi84 (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich baue eben ein neues bike auf, der Rahmen hat ne 12x135 er steckachse, was für ein system kann ich denn nun nehmen um unseren Croozer zu ziehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Grüße
Robert


----------



## Mckunz (7. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre ein Cube AMS 130 Race mit Syntace X-12 Steckachse von DT Swiss. Hinzu gekommen ist ein Croozer Kids for 2 plus (2016).
Um den Croozer nun anhängen zu können habe ich eine selbst gedrehte Steckachse mit integrierter Kupplung.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (23. Mai 2016)

Hier mit einer Achse für Shimano E-Tru 12x142


----------



## G-ZERO FX (11. Juli 2016)

gibt es vll jemand der seine x-12 Steckachse mit Anhängeroption verkaufen würde. Ich bräuchte eine um unseren Croozer an mein 301 zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (11. Juli 2016)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> gibt es vll jemand der seine x-12 Steckachse mit Anhängeroption verkaufen würde. Ich bräuchte eine um unseren Croozer an mein 301 zu bekommen



Sicher ist es rein technisch machbar einen Anhänger ans fully zu hängen aber davon würde ich abraten. Die Belastungen sind einfach zu groß für den rahmen sowie die lager. Wie im nachbarthread beschrieben kanns auch schiefgehen, wer das geld hat kanns ja machen aber sich dann nicht beschweren wenn der rahmen nicht hält oder halt nach ner gewissen zeit bricht. Nicht umsonst wird von herstellern davon abgeraten. Habe selber alleine für den zweck als lastesel zum hängerziehen ein HT aufgebaut.

Aus eigener erfahrung muss ich sagen da der rahmen vom Hornet kaum flex hat ist schon ganz schön was da an kräften auf den rahmen wirkt, kleine bodenwelle, gabel federt ein kein problem, sobald der hänger in die welle fährt hat man aber das gefühl als zieht jemand hinten am hinterrad ruckartig. Die kleinen bleiben ja nicht so klein und so könnens gut und gern mal 30kg (croozer for one) sein mit gepäck was am rahmen zerrt, das hält selbst der beste fully rahmen, geschweige dessen lager nicht ewig durch. Auch wenn die LV rahmen sehr stabil sind, gemessen an dem preis für so ein bike oder einen lagersatz würde ich eher in was passenderes für den einsatzzweck investieren.

Wie man sieht kanns auch schick aussehen


----------



## loko. (11. Juli 2016)

Ich habe an meinem fully seit über 2000km nen cx2 (45kg mit kindern) dran und kann absolut nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## Guru (26. Mai 2017)

Bei Rennrädern und Crossern setzt sich ja langsam 10x135 durch. Leider gibt's dazu noch keine offiziellen Achsen, soweit ich das weiss.

Oder kennt jemand was?

Oder möchte mir jemand eine drehen?


----------



## Brook (17. Mai 2018)

Moin .... habe ein 12x148 Nabe hinten drinnen - also "Boost", welcher wäre hierzu der wohl günstigste Anbieter der richtigen Achse für unseren Thule Kinderanhänger???


----------



## un..inc (18. Mai 2018)

Brook schrieb:


> Moin .... habe ein 12x148 Nabe hinten drinnen - also "Boost", welcher wäre hierzu der wohl günstigste Anbieter der richtigen Achse für unseren Thule Kinderanhänger???



"Günstig" sind die alle nicht... 
Thule hat die von "The Robert Axle Project" lizenziert bzw. vertreibt die mit eigenem Logo. Bin mit dem zufrieden.
Aber du bist halt mindestens mit nem Fuffi dabei...


----------



## Brook (30. Mai 2018)

Hat einer von Euch einen Link mit der "50 Euro - Achse"? Ich kann nur Zeug mit 59 + Versand aufwärts finden :-/

Oder hat jemand sogar noch eine liegen und würde diese an mich abtreten????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy10675 (11. April 2019)

Moin. Gibt es die X-12 148mm Variante von Thule? Ich find nur die für 142mm.


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2019)

Die sollte passen:
https://robertaxleproject.com/shop/12x142-1-0-mm-thread-for-hitch-mount-trailer/

Fahre ich auch an meinem Rad mit Boost Hinterbau.


----------



## Trailfinder81 (13. April 2019)

Abend'... Gibt's von Thule eine Achse für 148 mm Boost? Also für Syntace x12.


----------



## CrossX (13. April 2019)

Trailfinder81 schrieb:


> Abend'... Gibt's von Thule eine Achse für 148 mm Boost? Also für Syntace x12.


Gute Frage. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre die nicht direkt über deinem Post beantwortet worden. 
Einfach mal den link anklicken und die Beschreibung lesen könnte helfen


----------



## Trailfinder81 (15. April 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ist ja nicht so, als wäre die nicht direkt über deinem Post beantwortet worden.
> Einfach mal den link anklicken und die Beschreibung lesen könnte helfen


Scheint aber nicht von Thule zu sein? Mmh...


----------



## CrossX (16. April 2019)

Trailfinder81 schrieb:


> Scheint aber nicht von Thule zu sein? Mmh...


Und warum muss das extra von Thule sein?


----------



## DasMatze (16. April 2019)

Trailfinder81 schrieb:


> Scheint aber nicht von Thule zu sein? Mmh...





un..inc schrieb:


> "Günstig" sind die alle nicht...
> Thule hat die von "The Robert Axle Project" lizenziert bzw. vertreibt die mit eigenem Logo.



wie es da steht...
wenn du willst dass noch jemand an deinem Kauf verdient, nimm den Thule... der Robert-Axle ist exakt derselbe nur halt ohne Thule-Logo

b.t.w.: ich hätte zwei Achsen abzugeben.
einmal den alten 142mm Thule X12 (5x genutzt) und die Robert-Axle Lizenz MIT Thule Logo  (X12 Gewinde und Boost, neu und OVP)

Bei Bedarf PN


----------

